# steckdosenfreundliche Mini-HW

## Inte

*edit: herausgetrennt aus asus eee, was hält ihr davon? -- think4urs11

Wo hier gerade von kompakter Hardware gesprochen wird. Ich versuche seit Ewigkeiten an einen schick verpackten Geode (GX, NX, LX, irgendsoein kleiner 3 bis 6W All-In-One) zu kommen. Der hat 'nen internen Flash fürs OS und und und. Jetzt bin ich bei linutop darüber gestolpert (danke an codejunky).

Kennt Ihr was ähnliches? So als 24/7 würde der sich auf meiner Stromrechnung besser machen als mein 1.4GHz Banias.  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

Kommt auf deine Ansprüche und den Verwendungszweck an. (VGA ja/nein?)

Ich habe hier z.B. insg. 3 Wraps (233/66Mhz Geode) rumstehen als Firewall, VPN-GW und ähnliches, jeweils mit 1 bzw. 2GB CF-Flash. Die Boards sind zwar EoL aber derzeit noch zu bekommen.

Ähnliche Liga sind die Teilchen von Soekris. Beide z.B. bei tronico zu beziehen.

... aber allg. Diskussionen über Mini-Maschinen <>Asus Eee sollten wenn nötig in einem eigenen Thread behandelt werden.

----------

## py-ro

@Inte

wie wäre den www.routerboard.com?

----------

## think4urs11

und noch eine Alternative - Efika (wie das Routerboard auch PPC)

----------

## Inte

Gerade hab ich 'nen neuen Thread aufgemacht und wollte mich selbst verlinken.  :Laughing: 

Der Geode ist mir einfach sympatisch, weil er x86 ist. Die beiden hier finde ich ganz gut, nur total überteuert: Flepo Mini PC2 - 1024MB AMD-800-Geode Ba & Flepo Mini PC2+ - 1024MB AMD-800-Geode B. Leider fehlt es dem einen an WLAN und dem anderen an der seriellen/parallelen Schnittstelle. Wenn ich so 'ne 24/7 Kiste habe, soll die auch ein wenig was ansteuern können. 1GB Arbeitsspeicher sollte es schon sein. Von der CFlash-Karte wird ja nur gebootet. Firewire wäre noch super, aber das hat kein Geode. Da müssen die ext. Platten halt über USB dran. AFAIK hat der Geode nicht nur 'nen MiniPCI-Platz für WLAN, sonder auch noch 'ne PCI-Schnittstelle. Da würde sich super ein eSATA-Controller drauf machen.  :Wink: 

Ich hätte halt gerne das Schnittstellenwunder mit <5W Leistungsaufnahme.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Wenn ich so 'ne 24/7 Kiste habe, soll die auch ein wenig was ansteuern können.

 

Bei mir wurde hierfür ein Samsung Bitasa 2 'vergewohlwurschtelt', lt. powertop ca. 14W incl. Screen

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Ich hätte halt gerne das Schnittstellenwunder mit <5W Leistungsaufnahme. 

 

<5W klappt nicht ganz (< 13) aber sonst sind die Pico-ITX nett - ca. 220 als preorder  :Smile: 

bis 1GB, USB/DVI/LVDS/IDE/SATA/TV/ETH, nur mit FW sieht es dünn aus; und wenn es etwas größer (Bauform) sein darf dann eben 'nur' ETX/Nano-ITX

----------

## Inte

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*   Ich hätte halt gerne das Schnittstellenwunder mit <5W Leistungsaufnahme.  <5W klappt nicht ganz (< 13)

 Geode LX900 ~2.5W, Sowas ähnliches wie das hier muss es doch, wenn schon nicht von iBASE, von jemand anderen für den 900er geben.

Leider hab ich 'ne Abneigung gegen VIA. Ich weiß nicht mehr woher, aber irgendwie hatte ich da mal 'ne schlechte Erfahrung. Vielleicht ist das auch Schnee von gestern. So what ... ich schau mir das Teil mal an.

EDIT: Und hier für alle die sich köstlich über automatisch übersetzte Texte amüsieren können hier ein besonders lustiges Exemplar: Anwendungen wie einzelnes rechnendes Brett  :Laughing: 

EDIT2: @think4ur11: Wo Du vorhin wrap erwähnt hast ... vielleicht kommt demnächst ja ALIX.

----------

## Voidberg

Bei http://www.wordsworth.co.uk/wordsworth.html gibt es unter 'online store'->'3.5" wafer' guenstige

Sachen. Ist leider nur kein Gehauese und Netzteil dabei. Dafuer haben die aber alle ne Menge Schnittstellen.

Der eine Geode LX800 den die da haben braucht auch nur ~7W.

----------

## Erdie

Hallo Inte,

Schnittstellenwunder mit ca. 5W wären doch die VIA mini ITX Boards, die es u. a. bei http://www.reichelt.de gibt. Ob die wirklich was taugen, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.

Die haben sogar VGA, Composite Ausgang und MPEG Hardwarebeschleunigung.

-Erdie

----------

## Keepoer

Alternative wäre Zonbu. Bessere Austattung als Linutop (und auch mehr Gewicht  :Wink:  ) und günstiger.

----------

## Freiburg

http://www.soekris.com/ finde ich ganz nett. Hab aber noch nie eins in der Hand gehabt, sehen aber gut aus  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Ich habe mich wieder mal ein wenig umgesehen und noch zwei 3.5" SBC für die Liste gefunden  :Wink: 

1. IB520-F hätte sogar PCMCIA (evtl. für Firewire)

2. IB530 ist der Nachfolger und unterstützt auch den Geode LX900 (aber noch? kein PCMCIA)

... und noch etwas für die Liste (allerdings ITX):

3. Fuzzy LX800/LX800D (zweiter Link) incl. GigabitLAN

4. Kino-LX incl. S-ATA

5. Commell LV-651 (Testbericht1, 2 große Bilder - der gezeigte S/P-DIF scheint in der endgültigen Version zu fehlen) incl. GigabitLAN

Vielleicht sollte ich mal 'ne Tabelle mit den Features der Boards anlegen. So langsam blick ich auch nicht mehr durch.  :Laughing: 

Das größte Problem wird wahrscheinlich das Finden eines Händlers werden.

----------

## MiC

Also wenn du dich da mal für was einschieden hast und es auch gekauft hast lass es uns doch bitte wissen. Solche mini-hw interessiert mich immer. vielen dank

MiC

----------

## Wolle

Ich habe hier eine Linksys NSLU2 mit Gentoo auf einem USB-Stick laufen. Leistungsaufnahme: 6,2 W vor dem Steckernetzteil gemessen.

----------

## Inte

 *MiC wrote:*   

> ... mal für was einschieden hast und es auch gekauft hast ...

   :Confused:  So einfach ist das nicht. Klar will ich in erster Linie Strom sparen, aber wenn die Kiste[n] erstmal in der Ecke steh[t,en] möchte ich auch ein wenig damit rumspielen.

Z.B. soll eine als Torrent/GNUnet-Kiste abgestellt werden. Da brauch ich Platz! Soll ich externe Platten über USB (eher nicht), Firewire (besser aber teurer) oder Interne über 'nen 3Ware-S-ATA-Raid zusammenpacken?  USB haben alle Boards, manche nur einen Port (viel zu wenig) und andere bis zu Vier. Firefire können nur 'ne Handvoll (und dann nur ein Port) von Haus aus. Da bräuchte ich dann 'ne Steckkarte (PCI / PCMCIA), für den S-ATA-Controller auch. Externe haben alle 'nen eigenes Netzteil, bei internen Platten könnte ich alle über ein gemeinsames mit hohem Wirkungsgrad betreiben.

So das ist jetzt nur ein Anwendungsfall.

Mit dem gleichen Board will ich auch eine Dudelkiste (MPD oder was ähnliches) an der Anlage im Wohnzimmer betreiben. Ein Bedienpanel und LCD würde sich da auch gut machen. Eine Serielle & Parallele bräuchte ich dann auf jeden Fall. Vielleicht komme ich ein paar Monate später auf die Idee auch meine DVDs mit dem MPEG2-Decoder des Geode abzuspielen ... benutz ich dann SUB-D als Ausgang oder realisier ich das irgendwie über LVDS? Aprospos DVDs ... S/P-DIF-Passthrough zu meinem Verstärker wäre ein Traum ... gibt es ein Board mit S/P-DIF?

Erwähnte ich bereits, dass es auch Boards mit MiniPCI-Steckplatz gibt? WLAN-Karte rein und eigene Accesspoints bauen? Warum denn nicht! Vielleicht auch in die Dudelkiste im Wohnzimmer? Klar! Da liegen sowieso schon viel zu viele Kabel rum.  :Idea: 

Und und und ...

Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau finde ich bestimmt nicht, aber ich will nicht mit X verschiedenen Plattformen rumdoktern.  :Wink: 

Sobald ich mich in den nächsten Wochen wirklich für ein Board entscheiden sollte, melde ich mich natürlich. Bis dahin erlaube ich mir hier noch den einen oder anderen Link zu Hardware (und vielleicht auch bald mal 'nen Händler) zu posten.

Was suchst Du denn? Oder hättest Du nur gerne einen Erfahrungsbericht?

EDIT: Nochwas gefunden MSEP800 von Datalogic (Datenblatt)

----------

## cryptosteve

An Deiner endgültigen Lösung wäre ich dann auch interessiert ... dann brauche ich auf dem Zug einfach nur noch aufspringen und auf BESTELLEN klicken.   :Razz: 

----------

## UTgamer

Hier fand hier gerade einen Geode Vorschlag:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/97732

Mich haut es nicht vom Hocker, der Vollständigkeit halber mag ich den Link aber hier anfügen.

----------

## xraver

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Hier fand hier gerade einen Geode Vorschlag:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/97732
> 
> Mich haut es nicht vom Hocker, der Vollständigkeit halber mag ich den Link aber hier anfügen.

 

Also ich finde das Gerät selber an sich ganz schick.

Jedoch vermisst man so einiges wie DVI oder TV-Out.

Vileicht Gehäuse dort kaufen und andere HW rein  :Wink: .

Aber es ist schön zu sehen das sich in dem Bereich was tut.

----------

## Inte

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Hier fand hier gerade einen Geode Vorschlag: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/97732
> 
> Mich haut es nicht vom Hocker, der Vollständigkeit halber mag ich den Link aber hier anfügen. Also ich finde das Gerät selber an sich ganz schick. Jedoch vermisst man so einiges wie DVI oder TV-Out.

 Danke für den Link UTGamer.

xraver, falls Du unbedingt 'nen TV-Out brauchst, dann schau Dir mal das MS-9801 von MSI an. Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach 'nem Händler in DE, der das schicke Teil vertreibt. Für umgerechnet 155€ hört sich das sehr verlockend an.

----------

## xraver

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> xraver, falls Du unbedingt 'nen TV-Out brauchst, dann schau Dir mal das MS-9801 von MSI an. Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach 'nem Händler in DE, der das schicke Teil vertreibt. Für umgerechnet 155€ hört sich das sehr verlockend an.

 

Ja, TV-OUT /DVI ind plicht. Ich möchte das Gerät am TV benutzen koennen und zusätzlich das Teil auch als Server einsetzen.

Da ich noch ein Otto-Normal TV habe muss es TV-Out sein. DVI ist dann später für ne neue TV-Kiste gedacht.

Das von dir vorgeschlagene Board bietet eine sehr gute Ausgangsposition, hat aber leider kein DVI - was ich notfalls noch ertragen kann  :Wink: .

//edit

Ist die CPU eigentlich dabei?

//edit2

Ok, CPU scheint drauf zu sein. Sogar ein PCI Plätzchen gibt es. TV-Tuner Karte rein und der Spass ist komplett.

----------

## Inte

 *xraver wrote:*   

> ... hat aber leider kein DVI ...

 LVDS aka. JILI können die Boards alle. Mit einem passenden Adapter (Datenblätter vorher eingehend studieren!) kann man auch Displays über DVI ansteuern.  :Wink: 

PS.: Inzwischen habe ich auch einen Shop gefunden, der bereits ein ähnliches Sortiment hat und recht unkompliziert noch nicht vorhandene Artikel besorgen kann. Mal schauen ob das stimmt.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ja, TV-OUT /DVI ind plicht. Ich möchte das Gerät am TV benutzen koennen und zusätzlich das Teil auch als Server einsetzen.

 

TV-Out UND Server gleichzeitig?

Glaubst du nicht, dass das etwas zu viel für das Gerät ist?

Mit 'ner 500MHz CPU bekommt man doch aktuelle Videocodecs gar nicht mehr abgespielt, also für Multimedia eignet sich das wohl nicht und dann noch mehr Belastung drauf?

----------

## andreash

Hi, da haenge ich mich mal an, ich bin auch auf der suche nach "dem" stromsparenden Heimserver (hauptsaechlich NFS, aber auch http, mysql und dhcp). Anforderungen sind fuer mich: ATA, mindestens 2xSATA, 2 LAN-Interfaces, davon eins Gigabit. Damit das ganze einfach zu bauen ist, habe ich mich auf ITX-Boards konzentiert, Anschluss finden muessen 2x2.5" ATA-Platten, und mindestens 2x3.5" SATA-Platten.

Gefunden habe ich mit dem Geode folgende Boards:

```

                      FastE GigE PCI miniPCI ATA SATA

Commell   LV-651          0    1   1       1   1    0

iBase     MB500FA-R       2    0   1       1   1    0

NEX       NEX-620-LX8     2    0   1       1   1    2

iEi       KINO-LX-800     2    0   1       0   2    2

avalue    EMB-9655        2    0   1       0   1    0

MSI       Fuzzy LX800     0    2   1       1   1    0

alix      alix1c          1    0   1       1   1    0  keine ATX Stromversorgung!

```

Damit ist das "optimale" Board das MSI MS-9801 (Fuzzy LX800), das es in Deutschland aber nicht zu geben scheint (15 Euro SATA Karte rein und fertig).

Danach dann das NEX (bei ipc2u.de fuer 166Eur netto) oder das Kino-LX (ebenfalls bei ipc2u.de zu haben).

Generell finde ich ein Deutschland recht schlecht Bezugsquellen, falls du da mehr Erfolg hast, her damit  :Smile: Last edited by andreash on Tue Oct 23, 2007 9:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ConiKost

Also ich nutze ein DT168 (MiniPC2+) von www.dt-research.com.

Hat nen Geode LX 800 und 1GB Ram drin.

Laut der USV schluckt das Teil mit HDD ca. 15W ...

----------

## xraver

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Ja, TV-OUT /DVI ind plicht. Ich möchte das Gerät am TV benutzen koennen und zusätzlich das Teil auch als Server einsetzen. 
> 
> TV-Out UND Server gleichzeitig?
> 
> Glaubst du nicht, dass das etwas zu viel für das Gerät ist?
> ...

 

Warum nicht?

Es gibt TV-Tuner Karten die selber decodieren. Gut, bei DivX und Co siht es ein wenig mau aus. Aber kann das nicht die GPU erledigen?

Unter Server für zu Hause verstehe ich eher FW, Filesharing und kleine Apps. Also nix grosses.

In Sachen Multimedia kommt es mir eher auf meine mp3 Sammlung/TV an.

Mit dem "Harten" Video Material kommt mein DVD-Player ganz gut klar;).

Das man mit einer 500Mhz kein Mutimedia Server aufbauen kann ist mir auch klar.

----------

## Carlo

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Leider hab ich 'ne Abneigung gegen VIA. Ich weiß nicht mehr woher, aber irgendwie hatte ich da mal 'ne schlechte Erfahrung. Vielleicht ist das auch Schnee von gestern. So what ... ich schau mir das Teil mal an.

 

Die fehlerhaften Southbridges, mit denen VIA die Kunden eine Zeit lang beglückt hat, erinnere ich auch noch. Wiewohl ich bei VIA auch vorsichtig wäre, finde ich den C7 von den Daten (insbesondere wg. der Krypto-Einheit) her nicht uninteressant. Jemand der Erfahrungswerte bezüglich EPIA/C7 beisteuern könnte?

----------

## Inte

Ahh ... Southbridge ... da war mal was  :Wink: 

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Wiewohl ich bei VIA auch vorsichtig wäre, finde ich den C7 von den Daten (insbesondere wg. der Krypto-Einheit) her nicht uninteressant. Jemand der Erfahrungswerte bezüglich EPIA/C7 beisteuern könnte?

 

Erfahrungswerte kann ich auch nicht bieten, aber die Info, dass der Geode LX auch einen Security Block hat: *AMD Databook (pdf) - Chapter 2.10 wrote:*   

> The AMD Geode LX processor has an on-chip AES 128-bit crypto acceleration block capable of 44 Mbps throughput on either encryption or decryption at a processor speed of 500 MHz. The AES block runs asynchronously to the processor core and is DMA based.

 Laut Wikipedia ist der Block (incl. True Random Number Generator) aus dem VIA C3 bekannt. Weitere Details findest Du ab Kapitel 6.11 des Handbuchs.

----------

## andreash

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Ahh ... Southbridge ... da war mal was 
> 
> Erfahrungswerte kann ich auch nicht bieten, aber die Info, dass der Geode LX auch einen Security Block hat: *AMD Databook (pdf) - Chapter 2.10 wrote:*   The AMD Geode LX processor has an on-chip AES 128-bit crypto acceleration block capable of 44 Mbps throughput on either encryption or decryption at a processor speed of 500 MHz. The AES block runs asynchronously to the processor core and is DMA based. Laut Wikipedia ist der Block (incl. True Random Number Generator) aus dem VIA C3 bekannt.

 

Uah, das sind mal eben 5MB/Sekunde, Festplattenverschluesselung online macht damit wenig Spass.

Der Via Eden C7 1.2GHz braucht inkl. Board auch um die 20W, ist also nicht wirklich eine Alternative.

----------

## Carlo

 *Inte wrote:*   

> ...] die Info, dass der Geode LX [...

 

Das letzte Mal als ich was über den Geode gelesen habe, war er mir zu schwach auf der Brust. Ist für mich auch kein allzu drängendes Thema, sondern eher der Spieltrieb. Nerven tut mich eher das halbe Dutzed externe Netzteile mit unterschiedlichen Volt/Ampere-Kombinationen. Ein Schaltnetzteil aus dem Laborbereich als Ersatz ist leider ein "kleines bißchen" zu unwirtschaftlich...

 *andreash wrote:*   

> Uah, das sind mal eben 5MB/Sekunde, Festplattenverschluesselung online macht damit wenig Spass.

 

Naja, kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an.

 *andreash wrote:*   

> Der Via Eden C7 1.2GHz braucht inkl. Board auch um die 20W, ist also nicht wirklich eine Alternative.

 

Ich finde es gerade noch akzeptabel - insbesondere wenn man damit N Geräte ersetzen kann.

----------

## andreash

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *andreash wrote:*   Der Via Eden C7 1.2GHz braucht inkl. Board auch um die 20W, ist also nicht wirklich eine Alternative. Ich finde es gerade noch akzeptabel - insbesondere wenn man damit N Geräte ersetzen kann.

 

Naja, wenn ich schon soviel Strom "ausgebe", dann eher dafuer:  :Smile: 

Athlon64 Komplettsystem mit <20W

http://www.silenthardware.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=23348

----------

## Carlo

 *andreash wrote:*   

> Athlon64 Komplettsystem mit <20W

 

Für so ein System sicher nicht schlecht, aber eben nur, wenn es nichts zu tun hat. Dazu ist das Gerät nicht klein und flach, kann nicht unbelüftet in eine Ecke gequetscht werden und der Kühlkörper ist auch jenseits von gut und böse (bzw. der Spezifikation). Normale PC-Hardware ist auf einen kontinuierlichen Luftstrom ausgelegt - wie lange das Mainboard (Kondensatoren etc.) es ohne Belüftung aushält wäre die nächste Frage.

Der C7M liegt bei 1,5 GHz bei 12 Watt TDP und 0,1 W idle und es gibt dazu NANO-ITX-Platinen mit MPEG-2/4-Beschleunigung.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Normale PC-Hardware ist auf einen kontinuierlichen Luftstrom ausgelegt - wie lange das Mainboard (Kondensatoren etc.) es ohne Belüftung aushält wäre die nächste Frage.

 

Zumindest für ein Via CL6000 (600Mhz) kann ich sagen 'ca. 2 Jahre Dauerbetrieb' - dann hatte ich einen Stromausfall und das Board kühlte aus. Als es nicht mehr ansprang und ich nachgesehen hatte war mir klar warum - mehrere Kondensatoren waren (wohl schon länger) teils aufgeplatzt. Solange das Board lief war das kein Problem aber Wiederanlauf ging nicht mehr.

Lief in einem nicht zwangsbelüfteten (d.h. passiv gekühltem) Casetronic C138 mit Platte und CD-LW, also relativ vollgestopft.

----------

## Gibheer

von manufactum gibt es jetzt auch einen kleinen pc, auf dem wahlweise debian vorinstalliert wird. Mehr dazu hier

----------

## Inte

Den heise-Artikel habe ich auch gelesen. Für den Preis kauf ich mir keinen Rechner, der kastriert wurde, nur damit er in ein Gehäuse passt.  :Wink: 

Allerdings sind ein paar nette Beiträge im dazugehörigen Forum.

----------

## Carlo

@Think4UrS11: Danke, genau solche Erfahrungswerte habe ich befürchtet...

----------

## think4urs11

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> @Think4UrS11: Danke, genau solche Erfahrungswerte habe ich befürchtet...

 

Ich hatte das Board damals ersetzt (170€ iirc) und seitdem tut es wieder 24/7 seinen Dienst. Ob es allerdings einen längeren Shutdown überstehen würde wage ich in Zweifel zu ziehen.

Nach und nach wandern die diversen Funktionen hier aber sowieso in Richtung eines ganzen Kleintierzoos (NSLU2, Wrap, demnächst auch Alix). Speziell die Wraps werden kaum handwarm; optimal als Firewall/VPN-GW/AP.

Schade das das NAS200 nicht schneller ist als die NSLU2, sonst wäre das eine Option als Fileserver; das Ding mit einem schnelleren Proz. und deutlich mehr RAM und es wäre gekauft.

Naja das nächste Spielzeug auf meiner Liste (nach einer Alix, ist praktisch schon bestellt) wird evtl. ein eee-PC sofern der Preis im Rahmen bleibt   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Carlo

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Schade das das NAS200 nicht schneller ist als die NSLU2, sonst wäre das eine Option als Fileserver; das Ding mit einem schnelleren Proz. und deutlich mehr RAM und es wäre gekauft.

 

Die Icy Box NAS4220 hat einen 400 MHz ARM 9, 8 MB Flash, 64 MB Ram und bietet Gb-Ethernet - was immer dabei in der Praxis überbleibt.

----------

## think4urs11

weil es mir gerade in die Finger kam und auch irgendwie zum Thema paßt: NAS Performancevergleich

----------

## Wolle

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Die fehlerhaften Southbridges, mit denen VIA die Kunden eine Zeit lang beglückt hat, erinnere ich auch noch. Wiewohl ich bei VIA auch vorsichtig wäre, finde ich den C7 von den Daten (insbesondere wg. der Krypto-Einheit) her nicht uninteressant. Jemand der Erfahrungswerte bezüglich EPIA/C7 beisteuern könnte?

 

Ich habe seit März 2007 bei einem Kunden ein Jetway 7F4K1G2E-PB mit 1200MHz VIA Esther im Einsatz. Der Samba-Server loggte etwa einmal pro Woche "write failure in writing to client..."; der betroffene Windows-Clients hing dann.

Die Suchmaschine brachte als Ergebnis dazu immer nur "Netzwerkprobleme". Ich habe am 10.09. den Onboard Realtek 8167 durch eine D-Link DGE-530T (Marvell 88E8001 ?) ersetzt. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch das Gentoo upgedated (auch den Samba-Server). Seit dem ist das Problem nicht mehr aufgetreten.

Ich vermute, es war die Hardware - aber da ich mehrere Dinge gleichzeitig verändert habe, bin ich nicht sicher.

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich habe mich ebenso mal wieder umgeschaut (nach dem Blick auf meine Stromrechnung), ich bin echt über die C7 positiv überrascht. Mein alter C3 ist leider als mediastreamer nicht wirklich nutzbar. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das mittlerweile die Festplatten die Stromverbraucher sind. Die Preise für aktuelle Sparchips (Geode/C7) sind ja auch echt gesalzen, die finanzielle Einsparung,einen 60 Watt Rechner durch einen 30 Watt Rechner zu ersetzen, sind - auf die Anschaffung und Lebensdauer gerechnet - nicht vorhanden. Also muss mein altes nforce2 Board mit der 1750 Geode noch eine ganze Weile herhalten. Bei Tot des Boards werde ich wohl aber dann doch umsteigen.

----------

## manuels

Also ich will mir nun auch einen "Media-PC" basteln.

Ich hab hier noch einen AMD Sempron 2200 Socket A rumfliegen und ein microATX-Gehäuse.

Außerdem will ich mir noch eine DVB-C-Karte kaufen.

Mein einziges Problem ist nur, dass ich kein geeignetes Motherboard finde.

Die ganzen Seiten wie Evendi oder ähnliches sind nicht gerade dolle um was passendes zu finden.

Ich will doch nur Graphic-on-board, sound-on-board und TV-Out.

Kennt ihr da was passendes?

Danke für Hinweise!

Manuel

----------

